# Well it worked



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know if anyone remembers my story about h suddenly not wanting to go down and how we ended up in MC. The frequency went down too and we would get into horrible fights about it. Finally worked out in MC that if I showered first he would more comfortable. (still can't believe he couldn't just tell me that!) 
I was mad that it took so long and MC for this to come out. 
Last week I did take a shower after we started fooling around and I thought he was going to be turned off by the time I got back but he ended up going down. Only problem was I was kind of shocked and didn't enjoy it as much. Silly I know. 
Things seem to be much better in the bedroom in general thankfully. 
I am glad for all the advice I got here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Whoot hoot!!!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Always great to hear some positive news!!


----------



## Helpme1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great, I am glad for the both of you. I cant say that I get it. I enjoy my wife most if she hasnt showered. Even more if she sweated all day working outside. That way I get her and not some artificial scent of soap or spray. Run this past him once he is comfortable with the clean you! 

Just a thought!


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

That is very good news!!

I hope with MC (if you're still going) you can work on figuring out how to make it "safe" for him to tell you things that he's afraid to speak about. It might be your conversational style, or maybe he just needs to practice being assertive.

Anyhow--enjoy!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Helpme1 said:


> Great, I am glad for the both of you. I cant say that I get it. I enjoy my wife most if she hasnt showered. Even more if she sweated all day working outside. That way I get her and not some artificial scent of soap or spray. Run this past him once he is comfortable with the clean you!
> 
> Just a thought!


She talked about this on her other thread. Her husband went down on her and she hadn't showered since they last had intercourse. He smelled his own ejaculate and wouldn't do it again after that.

Hint women... don't surprise your husband like that! Most men don't like it.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Hint women... don't surprise your husband like that! Most men don't like it.


Truer words are rarely spoken.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Um no, gross! I had taken a shower but his semen was extremely pungent and it would have taken a douche to get it out in a day. Thankfully his odor has calmed down.
I am trying to avoid even talking about sex unless it's every three to four days. Which works. 
What I don't get is when we were first together he wanted it three or more times a week, every weekend night multiple times, he was multi orgasmic a couple of times. He was assertive and tried lots of new things. Now he only wants it every four days, never more than once a day, is never multi. I just don't see how that big of a change could just be bonding hormones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

His idea of 'maintenance sex'?
Be grateful, some men want it once a month!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Woo hoo!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know. I'm going to talk about it in MC tomorrow. It's good things are improving but he has low normal T and I think that's a big part of it. I'm just going to say this is the last time I'm mentioning it but I would like him to see an endocrinologist. If he chooses not to that is his choice. I will be disappointed but I feel like we both need to hold up our ends of the marriage and I can't hold his up for him. I'm not going to make both of us miserable over it. At the same time I don't know what that choice might lead to in terms of my interest in sex. I feel like there are better things for me to work on in my life. That sounds passive aggressive but it's supposed to be kind of like turning down the thermostat or the same concept as 180.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I am reminded of something Napoleon sent to Josephine: "Am leaving Egypt. In Paris in 5 days. Stop bathing."


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

If it's 5 days odor, I will surely run out the door... LoL
I do love going down on my DW, but 5 days no bath, I think I'm gonna pass out.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

JCD said:


> I am reminded of something Napoleon sent to Josephine: "Am leaving Egypt. In Paris in 5 days. Stop bathing."


Something tells me in the days before running water when they believed bathing made you sick oral sex probably wasn't on the menu.


----------



## Ayla (Aug 24, 2011)

MaritimeGuy said:


> Something tells me in the days before running water when they believed bathing made you sick oral sex probably wasn't on the menu.


I speculate that maybe it was. I went to the Tower of London and did the tourist thing. I recall a book about medieval life. I read that lovers would exchange handkerchiefs that they had put in their armpits. This was long before deodorant. I remember because I was grossed out. Just anecdotal but I think people's noses were more acclimated to enjoy stinky because the majority of folks were stinky. No running water...no toothpaste...colognes...deodorants...rags were used for menstruation...no douches...or toliet paper. The average person would have made a modern human gag. Lol.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep. Still there are countries where people don't wear deodorant or bathe often. 
I wonder how oral is viewed there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Helpme1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think we are still very much driven by phermones. I beg my wife to not use any scents. I like hers. She thinks I am just strange when I say how much I enjoy this. Cant explain why a man wouldnt like his wifes scent. Maybe his chemsistry is off.


----------

